# Happy Birthday Stefan Pochmann.



## Crazycubemom (Jan 16, 2009)

Hoeray hoeray hoeray .


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## panyan (Jan 16, 2009)

happy birthday


----------



## VirKill (Jan 16, 2009)

Congrats, Mr. Pochmman


----------



## julesv (Jan 16, 2009)

OMG I HAVE THE SAME BIRTHDAY AS A PRO CUBER YEEEEEESSS!!!!!!


----------



## shelley (Jan 16, 2009)

julesv said:


> OMG I HAVE THE SAME BIRTHDAY AS A PRO CUBER YEEEEEESSS!!!!!!



Thanks. We didn't need a whole separate thread about it.

Happy birthday Stefan!


----------



## tim (Jan 16, 2009)

I thought Stefan doesn't care about birthdays.


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 16, 2009)

Happy Birthday anyway, Stefan.


----------



## Dene (Jan 16, 2009)

How old is that geyser now?


----------



## Pietersmieters (Jan 16, 2009)

Dene said:


> How old is that geyser now?



Happy birthday! I'm very curious how old he is (for more pics of old geysers: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geysers )


----------



## joey (Jan 16, 2009)

He's around 56, I think.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Jan 16, 2009)

joey said:


> He's around 56, I think.



He looks way younger on his (old?) avatar


----------



## Dene (Jan 16, 2009)

Pietersmieters said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > He's around 56, I think.
> ...



He isn't 56. He's in his 20's I believe.


----------



## shelley (Jan 16, 2009)

Well, he's definitely older than Bob Burton, and Bob must be what, 35 now?


----------



## JBCM627 (Jan 16, 2009)

shelley said:


> Well, he's definitely older than Bob Burton, and Bob must be what, 35 now?



No, thats just how many years he's been cool.


----------



## shoot1510 (Jan 16, 2009)

Happy Birthday Stefan!!! I think he between 30 - 40 years old.
What did you do on your B-Day?


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 16, 2009)

Holy crap, it's my birthday, too!

Happy birthday, by the way, Mr. Pochmann!


----------



## Stefan (Jan 16, 2009)

tim said:


> I thought Stefan doesn't care about birthdays.



This morning at work one of my workmates congratulated me. I stared at her for a second, then looked at my display to confirm the date.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Jan 17, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > I thought Stefan doesn't care about birthdays.
> ...



lol


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Jan 17, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > I thought Stefan doesn't care about birthdays.
> ...



haha lol. Happy B-day!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 17, 2009)

Hoo-rah! Happy birthday Mr. Pochmann!


----------



## Bryan (Jan 17, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > I thought Stefan doesn't care about birthdays.
> ...



Followed by Stefan checking his driver's license to confirm his birthday...


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jan 16, 2010)

Happy birthday Stefan Pochmann and have a good day. And Thank you for all you've done in our Rubik's Cube Community.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 16, 2010)

Happy birthday Stefan


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 16, 2010)

Today we celebrate the anniversary of the day the world was enlightened...

Happy Birthday Stefan!


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 16, 2010)

many happy returns, and thanks for inventing M2


----------



## Sin-H (Jan 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday! And, as far as I know, he's like...33


----------



## Chuck (Jan 16, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 16, 2010)

Many happy returns of the day Stefan. Another successful orbit of the sun whilst in "alive mode"


----------



## Muesli (Jan 16, 2010)

Stefan doesn't age because he's reached the maximum level and has stopped levelling.

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Toad (Jan 16, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Many happy returns of the day Stefan. Another successful orbit of the sun whilst in "alive mode"



Could not have put it better myself.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday Stefan!


----------



## Stefan (Jan 16, 2010)

Crazycubemom said:


> Happy birthday Stefan Pochmann and have a good day.


Thanks. And I still don't remember where I leaked the date...



Sin-H said:


> he's like...33


Correct. Will have to wait quite a long time to reach 333 (possible in bases other than 10).



MichaelErskine said:


> Another successful orbit of the sun whilst in "alive mode"


Yep, exactly.



Musli4brekkies said:


> Stefan doesn't age because he's reached the maximum level and has stopped levelling.


And now I'm working on going backwards (that's right I'll make the earth go the other way (nah, just trying to get healthier/fitter again)).


----------



## pjk (Jan 16, 2010)

Happy B-day, Stefan!


----------



## Enter (Jan 16, 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag STEFAN!!!!


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jan 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday Stefan


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday Stefan


----------



## john louis (Jan 16, 2010)

You leaked your date of birth once to me in Delft, The Netherlands in 2006 when we met first. But, you told me you don't care about it. 

You deserve to be wished on your birth day as you have rendered a whole hearted selfless service to this wonderful cubing community.

Plz accept my birth day wishes too. 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STEFAN UNCLE. 

J.Bernett Orlando


----------



## NateG (Jan 16, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Sin-H said:
> 
> 
> > he's like...33
> ...



48 years in Base 4 
Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 18, 2010)

Happy birthday (late).


----------



## Edward (Jan 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday 

(I was banned, so I'm late too)


----------

